# Orlando - Grande Vista or Vistana Resort?



## JustKeepBreathing (Jan 8, 2011)

I need a recommendation for a resort in Orlando.  I am looking for a getaway in May and have a bunch of choices, but I think I have it narrowed down to Grande Vista or Vistana Resort.  I like the idea of the Vistana because of the location, but I am concerned that I might get an unrenovated room.  We own Marriott, so I'm comfortable with Grande Vista.  We are taking my parents and our 3 year old daughter.  I haven't stayed off Disney property since I was a kid, so any of your thoughts on how to best enjoy our stay would be welcome.

Also we would consider other Marriott's if they would better meet our needs.  We'd prefer that the second bedroom have two double beds instead of a pull out couch, but could deal with either.

Thanks!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 8, 2011)

How about Cypress Harbor---have you stayed there?

It's one of my favorites---we'll be back there in 8 weeks.

Pat


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 8, 2011)

Take Cypress Harbour.  It is the most predictable of all the Marriotts and my favorite.  Unless you need a 3BR grab it.  All units have been refurbed and it is a great location and atmosphere.


----------



## amanven (Jan 9, 2011)

It's highly unlikely you will end up in SVR unit that has not been refurbished because most of the refurbishments are done now and the buildings being done now are ones with true fixed week ownership.  If you are getting this through an II getaway, there's a good chance you will end up in the Fountains section which had the refurbishments completed a couple of years ago.


----------



## elaine (Jan 9, 2011)

*been to both--Grande Vsita*

We much prefer MGV over Vistana. Just got back from MGV over Christmas.


----------



## Detailor (Jan 9, 2011)

Refurbished or not, I'd choose Grande Vista over Vistana Resort.  In my opinion, GV has a better resort feel to it and the villas are nicer than those at Vistana.

Dick Taylor


----------



## colamedia (Jan 9, 2011)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> How about Cypress Harbor---have you stayed there?


Cypress Harbour second bedroom is tiny, fold out the sofa bed and there is no room to walk around anywhere in the room, great for kids or a couple, but with parents, daughter and grand parents, I wouldn't recommend that second bedroom, unless it is only for the grandparents, or only for the daughter.... 

I'd say Grand Vista, though it's tower blocks of apartments, if you like being relatively close to the ground, Vistana might be safer.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 9, 2011)

The second bedroom is great to put 2-4 kids in it.  They don't care if it is crowded.

I agree that it is not a good deal at all for an entire family.  

At GV, the lock off will give you more space in the studio portion of the lockoff.

The only downside about GV is that half the villas are awesome and half are in need of an upgrade.  You get what you get as a trader there.  CH is all the same in every villa.



colamedia said:


> Cypress Harbour second bedroom is tiny, fold out the sofa bed and there is no room to walk around anywhere in the room, great for kids or a couple, but with parents, daughter and grand parents, I wouldn't recommend that second bedroom, unless it is only for the grandparents, or only for the daughter....
> 
> I'd say Grand Vista, though it's tower blocks of apartments, if you like being relatively close to the ground, Vistana might be safer.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 9, 2011)

I just stayed one week in GV and one week in Vistana last month.

I asked for a remodeled room at GV and got it.  Your chances are good for getting a remodeled room in May if you ask.  GV has prettier grounds and a grand entrance.  Vistana feels like you're pulling into an apartment community but the units are nicely remodeled and very comfortable.  Some buildings don't have elevtors if that's an issue.  GV has elevators.  

Parking is right outside your unit at Vistana and in GV you might need to walk a little further from your car to your room, especially if they give you a corner unit like we had.  We had a 3 bedroom and I think they're on the corners.  

GV definetely has more of a resort feel to it but the beds are harder and less comfortable IMO than at Vistana and the location of Vistana is much better if you are going to Disney and wanna avoid that Vineland traffic gridlock.

I liked the activities at Vistana better than at GV.  GV activities were geared more for children.  

They're both great resorts but it will depend on what your preferences are.


----------



## amanven (Jan 15, 2011)

Ughh!! The Vineland traffic gridlock!!!  The SR535 at Vistana can be busy at times but the Vineland gridlock makes the 535 look tame by comparison.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 15, 2011)

amanven said:


> Ughh!! The Vineland traffic gridlock!!!  The SR535 at Vistana can be busy at times but the Vineland gridlock makes the 535 look tame by comparison.



Yeah but at least there you can make a U-turn.
And a big plus to Vistana is that it's next to the Chick-Fil-A.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2011)

One more vote for GV great location and off the beating past (traffic congestion).


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jan 15, 2011)

My vote goes to Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour.  We stayed at Vistana and were stuck in a 2 bedroom, not so very nice unit without a balcony.  We won't stay there again.  Both Marriotts were very nice.


----------



## Robert D (Jan 15, 2011)

We go to Orlando every May and have stayed at Grande Vista and Vistana Villages (on International Drive) and like VV better.  VV is newer and nicer than Vistana Resort.  Both VV and MGV are very nice but we like the fact that the main pool and hot tub at VV is open until 1:00 a.m. as we would get back from the parks late some evenings and liked the grounds better at VV.  We just booked a 2BR at VV for $368 including taxes for May 14 check in on a Getaway deal.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 15, 2011)

There has just been an official announcement that ALL units at Sheraton Vistana Resort will have been renovated by the end of July, 2011 - Courts is the only section remaining at this time.

The renovations are extensive, and quite nice:

(These are downloads.)

Sheraton Vistanta Resort Renovation Brochures:
Cascades Phase
Courts Phase
Falls Phase
Fountains I Phase
Fountains II Phase
Spa Phase
Springs Phase​


----------



## mkfisher (Jan 16, 2011)

Any trick to getting these downloads to load--  I'm not able to get any to work for me.  I'm just about ready to make a building request for our February trip..so this should really help with the decision.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2011)

mkfisher said:


> Any trick to getting these downloads to load--  I'm not able to get any to work for me.  I'm just about ready to make a building request for our February trip..so this should really help with the decision.



They are working - when you click on the link a window should pop up to download a pdf file, and you click save.  Try a different browser.


----------



## JustKeepBreathing (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for all of your help.  We looked at a number of options in Orlando, but finally decided to book at getaway at the Grande Vista.  The prices dropped dramatically over what I saw last week.  Is that typical?  

I seriously considered Vistana Resort, Vistana Villages, Harbour Lake and Cypress Harbour.  I was concerned about the long check-in lines and waits for the two Sheraton resorts based on previous posts - my husband has absolutely no patience for things like that, so I didn't want our trip to start out poorly.

There are so many nice timeshares in Orlando, that I think we would have had a wonderful time at any of the locations, but in the end I went for slightly higher luxury that I perceive at Grande Vista vs. Harbour Lake and the kid friendly nature of Grande Vista vs. Cypress Harbour.


----------

